# Bee feeding question



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Does anyone feed invert syrup, or know if it is a good idea to or not?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Inverted sugar syrup can also be naturally occurring. Youâll find that products like honey contain quite a bit of invert sugar. 

Also candy board recipes turn corn syrup and sugar into inverted sugar with cream of tartar.

I say yes in the form of honey and a candy board inverted sugar can be fed to bees.


 Al


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, well&#8230;..I bought some metal, food grade barrels that stored invert syrup. The syrup was used as a sweetener in people food, I think. There was about a quart left in each barrel. I saved it thinking I might be able to feed it to my bees. So, what you think now? It wasn&#8217;t exactly anything made for bees.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

some say it is the best to feed the girls inverted sugar , they say it saves a step for the girls , as they say that bees invert sugar before they store , or feed it to the brood . some always invert the sugar befor feeding 

Shelf life

Invert sugar has a lower water activity than that of sucrose, so it provides more powerful preserving qualities (a longer shelf life) to products that use it.
The shelf life of partial inverts is approximately six months, depending on storage and climatic conditions. Crystallised invert sugar solutions may be restored to their liquid state by gently heating.

INSTRUCTIONS

Dissolve 8 lbs of Table Sugar in 2 pints of water with Â½ tsp citric acid. Bring it to a boil, stirring for half an hour. Add water to make up to 1 gallon batch. With this recipe, there is approx. 1 lb of sugar in each pint. Use 1-1/4 pints for each lb of Table Sugar called for in a recipe. 

hope this helps

you can also go nere and read some about it
http://www.bushfarms.com


----------



## JRHILLS (Oct 27, 2010)

Quoting from Wikipedia: "Inverted sugar is a mixture of glucose and fructose; it is obtained by splitting sucrose into these two components. Compared with its precursor, sucrose, inverted sugar is sweeter and its products tend to remain more moist, and are less prone to crystallisation. Inverted sugar is therefore valued by bakers, who refer to the syrup as trimoline or invert syrup."

Glucose and fructose are by far the biggest components of honey ... about 70% with another 18% being water. So your bees ought to be thrilled if you feed your inverted sugar to them. Did you get it from a bakery?

JRH


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Iâm not sure where they came from. I think the guy that I bought the barrels from really didnât want anyone to know where he was getting them. He charged me $10 each, donât think he wanted me skipping the middle man.  Thanks for all your help. :thumb:


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

any name or anything on the barrels


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

The barrels say, FreshVert Invert Syrup Distributed by Domino Foods, Inc. and their address. I just don't know all that much about bees so I thought I would go to the experts! Thanks everyone!


----------

